# Retirement/Employment information question.  HELP!!!!



## kim7346 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have the form (CMS-L564E) that I need to fill out and send to my employer to complete.

My question is:  Can I complete that form now and send it to my employer (corporate), so that they can complete it  -- in advance of my retirement -- then give that completed form to my local Social Security office and set up my enrollment in Medicare Part B (I already have Medicare Part A) so that it starts October 1 -- after I retire and my group health plan has ended?

I realize that they (Social Security) are going to need the end date of my group health plan, in order for me to enroll in Medicare -- but I was hoping I could give them that later.

We don't have an HR person that I can ask.        Can anyone help?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 8, 2020)

Call social security for you answer. After you call they will tell you they will call you back instead of making you wait. They have returned every one of my calls.


----------



## kim7346 (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks. Called Social Security. They answered my questions!


----------

